# Breeding Veiltails?



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

A little while ago I posted a question on the IBC yahoo group about the showing of veiltails, and what it may take to get them back in the shows. 

These are the replies I got from the IBC president

"You could enter VTs in the ST NB class, but since they are poor examples of our ST(HM) standard, they would have a hard time placing. They should be entered in Variations class as Veiltails. But since their is no standard for variations, other than uniqueness, its completely subjective as far as judging goes. Personally if I am judging, I would love to see a exceptional veiltail with a good full flowing finnage and can handle it(not drag it on the bottom of a container). But they need to be a step above a typical pet store fish. Showing is about rewarding excellence after all. There has been talk of a few breeders working on them and showing them, but not much came of it. Again, it will come down to one or two breeders working on them and showing them. Until then there is no need for the IBC to develop a standard for them. Supply and demand as with all things." 

and

"Again, supply and demand...

You can always enter them in the new breeder class. The one with the best combo of color and symmetrical finnage will win the class. A fish does not have to be near perfect to show. In fact even BOS fish have flaws.

The Veiltail will never become a popular show betta till someone develops them into a real veiltail(like the veiltail goldfish) fish...

Pet store bettas really aren't "veiltails" for the most part. They are just mass produced fish. They were the starting point the was used to develop the modern show betta. But the genetic raw material is there to develop a Veiltail type fish, if someone wanted to. I would use the DT gene though for volume of fin rays and a thick peduncle to support it. A fish would have to be thick and strong to support the weight/length of finnage. Trust me, its a issue with Veiltail goldfish. The best ones are powerful and strong."

I've decided that I am most definitely going to concentrate my breeding efforts on veiltails, I want to get them back in the shows, and I want to create lines of unique and eye catching veiltails that will really make people go WOW! 

I am so excited to get started!! 

Does anyone else on here breed veiltails for show?? I would love to see your fish! Thanks!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

again...i say....them IBC dipsticks wouldn't know a nice betta if it bit their noses off...
ignorant uppity dingbats....
crowntails...and other are the result of perfecting defective fish....the only bettas that should be shown are the wild type..no veils..no crowns..no HMFBTLAMNO or whatever they want to call them this week...
the results of genetically defective fish....
if you got a nice looking fish , show it off....


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

can ya tell that i am not too crazy about IBC folks.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Good luck flare!


----------

